# Certainty and Celsius blanket spray.



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm fixing to spray celsius and certainty together on a Bermuda lawn. My question is..... do yall use surfactant and if so which one, NIS or MSO? Temps here in the east Atlanta area are mid to high 80s. I have tried reading the labels and get mixed messages from them. What do you guys do. These chemicals are not cheap and I want to get the most out of an app without smoking the lawn.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Over 90, I don't use it. Under 90, I use 2 teaspoons per gallon of NIS.

If I'm at 90, I consider how hydrated/strong my turf is at the moment, and don't use it if turf stressed.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Don't do it! It's too late in the season. Check out my journal to find out how I know.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Redtwin I see what you mean. Are you saying no to surfactant or no to spraying at all? I thought Celsius and Certainty were higher temp safe..


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

No to surfactants when the temps are this high. I wouldn't risk it. You should be fine with just the Celsius and Certainty alone.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Mightyquinn Thanks.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@david_ @Redtwin thanks


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I spray with a nis ALL the time. Now I will say I spray early in the morning 6 am or late in the evening 6-7 pm


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@CenlaLowell @Mightyquinn @Redtwin @david_ One more question for you guys. Thoughts on amount of certainty per gallon. I'm pretty sure MQ uses half rate per gallon per/K vs the label rate per 2 gallon per/K. That makes sense to me, I just wanted to see what you guys do.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> @CenlaLowell @Mightyquinn @Redtwin @david_ One more question for you guys. Thoughts on amount of certainty per gallon. I'm pretty sure MQ uses half rate per gallon per/K vs the label rate per 2 gallon per/K. That makes sense to me


LOL!! You are correct


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Mightyquinn thanks again. I tend to over think things and it's nice to hear from people with experience.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I spray 1 large scoop (0.8g) / gallon / 1000sqft. Not by the book, but using less carrier per 1000 sqft has never been an issue for me with certainty.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

david_ said:


> I spray 1 large scoop (0.8g) / gallon / 1000sqft. Using less carrier per 1000 sqft has never been an issue for me with certainty.


Thanks.


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm using certainty where i don't want to ding the Kikuyu. I am spraying at the 2oz. Per acre rate for spring transition. It's pretty slow compared to Katana or monument (both of which i prefer), but it's very safe on Kikuyu. I'm using a no foam NIS and a dash of urea.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I'm not extremely diversified but I almost always use a surfactant. Especially when doing blanket apps. My logic behind it is the herbicide really sticks to every thing as I'm walking pretty quickly laying the app down. Additionally when doing blanket apps you don't always know what varieties of weeds you're going to encounter. Some have a more waxy surface than others and to get a good kill on those you must use a surfactant. 
Nis is what I use. In my opinion it's Not as necessary to use if spot spraying where the entire weed will be getting saturated.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I did a blanket app of Certainty w/ NIS this morning on 1 1/2 acres. My first time with Certainty so I'm anxious to see how it works out.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Certainty is a really slow kill but in 3 weeks you'll be impressed.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

david_ said:


> Certainty is a really slow kill but in 3 weeks you'll be impressed.


I had good success with Celcius a few weeks ago and this was the first year I'd tried that as well. It was a slow kill too.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I spray Celsius with MSO when under 90. It slows the grass growth but no visible damage. The only thing Celsius doesn't kill for me is spurge.

I've never tried it with a surfactant when temp is over 90.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

david_ said:


> Certainty is a really slow kill but in 3 weeks you'll be impressed.


This for sure. you spend the first week thinking you wasted the money.



> The only thing Celsius doesn't kill for me is spurge.


spurge is born pregnant. By the time you kill it, seeds are already in the ground and your lawnmower has already distributed them. When you treat for spurge, you need to have Pre-M in your regime. Or use an herbicide that has some residual pre-emergent effects.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Shizzlestix66 I spot sprayed Celsius and Certainty yesterday with a splash of MSO. I was mainly going after some nutsedge that started showing up. If I was blanket spraying I probably would have still use a NIS because I have had better success with using a NIS or MSO and the labels call for it at temps below 90F. 
*Celsius:*
In areas where weed pressure is high and adequate coverage is critical, add a non-ionic surfactant (NIS) at 0.25% v/v to the spray solution. • For difficult-to-control weeds, the addition of methylated seed oil (MSO) at a rate of 0.25-0.5% v/v may improve weed control.
Do not use a spray adjuvant at temperatures above 90 degrees.
• Application of CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE with a spray adjuvant or nitrogen-containing fertilizers may damage turf that is under stress
*Certainty*:
Use a nonionic surfactant at 0.25 to 0.5 percent by volume (1 to 2 quarts per 100 gallons of spray solution). Use only nonionic surfactants that contain at least 90 percent active ingredient. Do not use nonionic surfactants or other additives that alter the pH of the spray solution below pH 5. Use of surfactants that contain d'Limonene, methylated seed oil, or COC (crop oil concentrate) may cause temporary turf discoloration.

For me personally, I would always use a NIS with both of these for best results with a blanket spray. I use MSO for a stronger response if spot spraying. If I had a jungle of weeds I would probably use MSO(lower rate) even in higher temps because I do not like weeds. With all that said I get better results with a NIS but get even better results with MSO (with a slight yellowing cost).


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@cldrunner thanks for the insight. I'll probably get around to spraying on the 4th of July weekend. I'll base my amounts off the weather then.


----------

